# Demos von Games-Engines



## jetztaber (9. September 2007)

Wer kennt denn Demos von Spiele-Engines?

Beispiel: Es gibt Demos von der Crytek-Engine 2. Wer kennt denn noch welche?

(Ich suche eine ganz bestimmte. Die Kamera fährt durch eine Kirche mit Altar und die Flammen, die das ganze beleuchten, kann man auch als Feuerbälle fliegen lassen...) Ich habe einfach vergessen, wie das Ding heißt. Ja und dann schaut man in dieser Demo noch durch das bunte Glasfenster rein...


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Anmerkung: Hier sind keine Spiel-Demos gefragt, sondernd sozusagen Filme, welche dann von der Grafikkarte wie ein Spiel berechnet werden. Diese Programme sind sehr klein, pumpen sich im RAM aber ziemlich stark auf und bieten auch eine sehr gute Grafikqualität.

Man sollte aber mindestes eine DX9 Karte besitzen, welche relativ flott ist - meine 8600GT hat da teilweise schon Ruckler auf 1280*1024 produziert


----------



## jetztaber (9. September 2007)

Hat zwar gedauert, aber wen die Demo interessiert, die sanctuary demo (v0.4) von unigine gibts hier zum Download (25MB):

http://unigine.com/download/


----------



## jetztaber (9. September 2007)

Bildchen, damit man sieht was ich meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benchen kann man auch sowie Kleinigkeiten für Grakas einstellen/überprüfen. Die Demo unterstützt auch opengl.


----------



## CrSt3r (10. September 2007)

die UNIGINE is ja ziemlich geil ... sieht richtig schick aus ... gleich mal gebenched 



> *Sanctuary demo*
> 
> FPS:*23.9*
> Scores:*508*
> ...



Schon bemerkenswert festzustellen, dass die 7950GX2 bei sehr hoher Bildqualität noch sehr gute konstante FPS liefert ... Max 28FPS MIN 19FPS hatte ich ... laut Fraps. Ich liebe meine 7950GX2


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2007)

Es gab früher mal nicht öffentliche Unreal-Engine-Demos... Aber ansonsten bin ich da auch etwas überfragt...


----------

